# Anfängerfragen



## fluid (1. Juni 2003)

hallo,

ich spiele seit Tagen mit dem Gedanken mich mal in die Tiefen von Linux zu stürzen ...

Was mich jetzt einfach intersiert ist es möglich als Anfänger WínME und Linux auf einem System mit drei Partitonen zum laufen zu bekommen ? 

Ich habe mich jetzt für mandrake (download) entschieden weil ein freund meinte das es für anfänger recht einfach wäre ?

Ich habe mir jetzt diese 3 pakete runtergeladen und hatte eigentlich eine ISO datei erwartet die ich einfach auch CD brennen muss doch leider sind das viele viele datein drin mitdenen ich nicht wirklich was anfangen kann soll das ganze archiv so wie es ist einfach auf CD brennen ?

wäre nett wenn ihr mir als blutigen anfänger ein stück weiter helfen könntet ,


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juni 2003)

Öhm, OK. 

1) ISOs: http://www.linuxiso.org. Da kannste dir die ISOs laden.
2) Partitionen: Jo, das ist möglich, musst allerdings berücksichtigen, dass Linux min. 2 Partitionen braucht, eine Datenpartition, den mountpoint "/" und die SWAP-Partition.
3) Distribution: Ob du Mandrake wirklich so toll findest ist fraglich, es hat kein ordentliches Paketmanagementsystem, das macht es grade Anfängern schwer. Besser wäre IMO zB Debian. Mit der Distributionsdiskussion wirst du dich aber mit sicherheit auch noch mal auseinandersetzen. Du kannst ja mal ein paar statements von den Verfechtern der verschiedenen Distributionen erbitten.

IMO wäre für dich Knoppix am besten, es passt auf eine(!!) CD, basiert auf Debian (-> hat also einen guten paketmanager) und braucht keine eigene Partition.
http://www.knoppix.org

Hoffe das hilft dir etwas, und verwirrt nicht noch mehr.


----------



## fluid (2. Juni 2003)

ok habe es tatsächlich hinbekommen suse 8.2 und win laufen auf meinem system jetzt habe ich aber weitere für mich unlösbare probleme ...

ich würde jetzt gerne mit linux ins netz ... doch ich habe kein blassen schimmer wie ich das ganze configurieren soll 

Netzwerkarte : C-Net Pro200WL 10/100 PCI Ethernet
Teledat DSL Router von T-Online
Mein rechner ip: 192.168.1.33
Router ip: 192.168.1.1

Ich bin mir auch nich sicher ob Linux meine karte richtig erkannt hat ...

Sorry aber alles noch sehr ungewohnt, neu und verwirrend ...

EDIT://
unter netzwerkarten wird einmal Elitegroup SIS900 10/100 Ethernet
und einmal DAVICOM Ethernet 100/10 angezeigt


----------



## fluid (4. Juni 2003)

kann oder will mir keiner helfen


----------



## JohannesR (4. Juni 2003)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von DSL, aber ich kann dir erklären wie man das Netzwerk konfiguriert, evt hilft das ja.


```
# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.33 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```

Dieser Befehlt (ifconfig = Interface Configuration) konfiguriert deine NICs, in dem fall eth0 (Ethernet 0) mit der IP 192.168.0.33 und der Subnetmask 255.255.255.0.
So sollte es eigentlich klappen.
Eventuell musst du noch eine Route setzen, das geht mit 
	
	
	



```
# route
```
.
Genaueres schaust du am besten mal per 
	
	
	



```
$ man route
```
 nach.
Eintragen kannst du das ganze in 
	
	
	



```
/etc/networks/interfaces
```
, zB so: 
	
	
	



```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
        address 192.168.0.33
        netmask 255.255.255.0
```

So sollte es eigentlich klappen, wenn nicht müsstest du mal einen DSL-Menschen fragen.


----------



## tuxracer (27. Juni 2003)

hy fluid

um in suse irgendwas zu konfigurieren ist in den meisten fällen yast zuständig.

dort ist so ziemlich alles per klick konfigurierbar, und auch gut verständlich.

yast erreichst Du, indem Du entweder unter kde(Startbutton) die ganzen menus durchsuchst(weiss den weg da nicht auswendig), oder Du klickst auf das monitorsymbol mit muschel (xterm) und gibst yast2 ein


----------



## JohannesR (27. Juni 2003)

Sorry, aber das halte ich für eine ganz dumme Idee, denn *so* lernt man Linux nicht kennen.
Du könntest mal auf http://www.adsl4linux.de nachschlagen, evt wissen die ja rat.


----------



## bitmaster (27. Juni 2003)

Wie willst du denn mit der SuSE Distribution sonst die Einstellungen
hinbekommen?

Ich hab SuSE 8.0 und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr!


----------



## tuxracer (27. Juni 2003)

@boom

ich glaub zuerst will er mal sein dsl konfiguriert haben, und dann linux lernen 

klar geht alles auch ohne den assistenten, aber da muss man sich eben einiges mehr zeit nehmen um das zu begreifen


----------



## bitmaster (27. Juni 2003)

Da hast du allerdings recht!


----------

